# Dumb question, I know, but.........



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

If you never cut your Hav's hair would it just keep growing? Are the show Havs trimmed when it gets to long???


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for being brave enough to ask this question. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think a lot of hair breaks off naturally if your dog goes outside, etc. However, I have seen havs in the ring that the hair was so long it kind of folded over like the maltese breed


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I agree with Amanda. Kodi's hair used to be much longer BS (before Shelby). I think all the playing and grabbing keeps the hair from growing long.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I've only trimmed Sophie's feet, bangs and a bit around her head. She's five now and her body hair doesn't reach the floor..


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

From what I've heard, it depends on the coat. Some coats are predisposed to grow to floor length, and others just don't seem to get past a certain point. I am amazed at the variety of coat types within the breed. 

For Lincoln, his would easily get to be floor length, but I give him a haircut every 6-8 months or so. I actually don't think Scout's hair will ever get to be floor length, but if it does, it will not be until he is close to 3-4 years old.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it is like human hair--eventually it grows as long as it will grow. some people's grow down past their rumps and others (mine) stop just past my shoulders.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> If you never cut your Hav's hair would it just keep growing? Are the show Havs trimmed when it gets to long???


Typically, if you let your Havanese still be a dog and don't wrap the coat, it will break off just like human hair does. I don't wrap the coat on my show dogs, some do, that is fine, but they are dogs first. <grin>

Kathy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks all for the answers. I was just curious....
Carole


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Not a dumb question at all. Some dogs have *really* long and thick coats. Here is Maddie at 10 1/2 months! She looks like one of the Beatles! Needless to say, she's been in a shorter cut ever since. Can you imagine dealing with this during blowing coat? :frusty:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG Jeanne, that is adorable. No, I can't imagine trying to keep the mats out during blowing, lol.
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't cut Bugsy's hair since he was 6.5 months old, but I doubt it will ever reach the floor. The way he plays with my two poos and all the other dogs in the park, it's a miracle it's as long as it is. lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Coat seminar*

I was at a grooming seminar for havanese. I asked what the groomer did when the dog got wet. He said the dog never goes outside! Would never work with mine! That is why some dogs stay with their handlers during the big show time.

Seems kind of hard on the dog not to run and play...also not to get to tussle with other dogs which really tore up both of my dogs coats. But they get treated like royalty I suppose.

Show dogs were supposed to have that natural look...some do, some don't!

My dogs have the natural messy look five minutes after grooming! And I do think it depends on coat. Just like humans, my sister in law has hair way below her knees that is thick and amazing. My hair gets to the shoulders and seems to disappear!

Riki right now looks very messy after slurping up his water and then running around rubbing his face on the furniture to dry off.

Havanese!
Linda


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote's hair was a LOT like maddies at only 10 months. I got so tired of brushing out mats I finally chopped it all off. It took me about 3 hours with a pair of scissors and clippers. And he's only an 11 lb dog. :faint: I shudder to think what it would be like if I let it grow naturally for 3 or 4 years. I don't have the time or energy to keep up with that mess..lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My friend thats a breeder and shows only trims around her dogs feet, and I do think length is genetic and probably environment too, I suppose with more than one dog they might play and break each other's coat. I bet Gucci's would be shorter if she had someone nipping at it all the time.

I've only trimmed her feet and hiney, and her eye stains a long, long time ago. I think her hair is long compared to some other havs her age.

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

OT: 
Kara! Oh my gosh, it's really been toooooo long since you posted a piccie of your princess!! Look at how much that's been growing!!
Oh pretty please can we have some more of your princess!?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Jeanne! That is still my all-time favorite photo of Maddie!!!

She looks so SQUEEZABLE! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam doesn't even look like the same dog any more. Delilah has really lived up to her name and has destroyed Sam coat. But having a happy dog is much more important to me than any show ribbon. Honestly I didn't realize how much damage she has done until I was looking at some old pictures. Here are the before and after Delilah


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Debbie - that's really amazing. I wouldn't think that they could do that much "damage" when they play. Sure cuts down on the grooming bills however. Now we've got another reason to get a second Hav - keeps the coat in shape. LOL Although I do know that my Maltese show friends have to keep their show dogs in xpens for most of the day since the coat will break off if they are on grass or carpet. Needless to say they try to finish their dogs really fast so they can trim up the coat.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Daisy is my only dog that will grow to the floor~ Emmy's can get pretty long though~ I keep all my non-showing dogs in puppy cuts. I have a bum shoulder and can't do all the grooming to keep all of them in full coat. Plus I let my dogs be dogs and they get to run together, wrestle, play and romp in the back yard. I think that's way more important than a long coat!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone who says a dog needs to just be a dog. As beautiful as a Hav in full coat is, it's not worth it if they can't be outside to enjoy a romp in the grass, an occasional jump in a mud puddle or a run through the sprinklers. I could never keep my dog restricted to inside or only in an expen just to be able to put a CH in front of their name. I figure "natural" means just that, a Hav that has a normal life and a natural coat. I think McKenna has thin tail hair because Sedona is always chasing her and catching her by the tail.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Debbie,

Wow, that's quite the difference. Thanks for posting the before and after pics. I always new Bugsy's coat didn't grow long because of the way he wrestles with Romeo, Brandy and your pictures just confirmed that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, I can't believe how much of a difference that is, wow!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Right now, my poor Kodi is having an allergy problem. I have him on children's benedryl. Next week is his vet appt, so we will see what he says about it. The problem is, he is scratching so much, that he has worn a rut in both sides due to hair loss. It is right around where a harness would sit. So, he is a big pouf by his shoulders, then no hair, then a big pouf towards the back. And just when his coat was getting so easy to manage. :frusty:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Tito's coat is the most fragile coat on the planet. I need it to grow a few more inches but I also love the fact he is so darn happy and just wants to play which means break. I even sewed some satin pillow cases to put over their bedding so that should help with some of the breakage. He has allergies too and has been scratching. Is there a supplement that will aid in hair growth?


----------

